# Accommodation in or around Kinnitty Castle



## 1308dorina (17 Aug 2007)

Has anybody had any experience of staying in Kinnitty Castle? A friend is invited to a wedding there in a few weeks and has heard mixed reports about it. She doesn't know whether to stay in the Castle or to go for a guesthouse or hotel nearby. Does anyone have any feedback on it? Is it a good spot for a wedding?


----------



## RonanC (17 Aug 2007)

Good spot for weddings but accomadation can be very very expensive. We stayed in a B&B close by only a couple of weeks ago and it was very expensive for what we got. The B&B was part of the castle itself (same owners i think but not on the estate) and breakfast was in the castle the next morning.

If I was going again I would look around for other B&B's in the area!


----------



## ROSS (17 Aug 2007)

Have stayed there alright and it is lovely if you like the castle thing - i.e. huge rooms, ancient decor etc and maybe a bit musty but depending on price, I always try to stay at the wedding venue. Of couse, no point paying big money if you are only going to be in the bed for a few hours !
Here's 2 alternatives: [broken link removed] or www.kinnitty.com


----------



## Newbie! (17 Aug 2007)

Have stayed here alright but as other posters have said, it can be very expensive. That said, it really is top class and worth the money. If you can afford, treat yourself. Food is superb as well and the trad group that play in the bar excellent! 

....ps, beware of the haunted bedroom!


----------



## 1308dorina (17 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the opinions......ideally she would like to stay at the wedding venue but it's pretty pricey and she has heard so many mixed reports......if everyone said it was gorgeous she would jump at it but a lot of people have said that there's a creepy atmosphere, not great food and quite dismal. Those b&b's don't look too bad...thanks for those links ROSS....but i doubt there'll be taxis to take her back to a b&b afterwards in a little country village....she'd probably have to walk it if she doesn't go for the castle option!


----------



## Newbie! (17 Aug 2007)

1308dorina said:


> a lot of people have said that there's a creepy atmosphere, not great food and quite dismal. quote]
> 
> I think it totally depends on your taste. I just spent the weekend in a new 4* hotel with marble floors and staircases and chrome and white marble bathrooms etc...etc..it was absolutely stunning and i hated it. It felt unconfortable and cold. I would much rather something with an athmosphere that has been lived in and Kinnitty achieves this easily. With the beautiful bookcases in the bar and the beautiful bedrooms, I could spend weeks there. Everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Chembelle (17 Aug 2007)

I won a weekend away for 2 people to stay in Kinnitty castle at the start of the year. I had heard mixed reviews also and was apprehensive about going. Having stayed there i have to say it was fine, very overpriced but accommodation was exactly what you'd expect -  Old style & keeping in character with the building (not to everyones taste).  Kinnitty is supposed to be fantastic for weddings but unfortunately other guests in the hotel that are not part of the wedding group tend to suffer because all the attention of the staff is geared towards the wedding party (we had first hand experience of this, apparently it's a common occurrance)!. Due to the location of the castle however i would suggest she stayed there, maybe she could share the room with a friend and split the cost? It's always nice not to have too far to go to fall into bed after a night out!


----------



## N&C (22 Aug 2007)

I have stayed in Aaron house on two occasions and it was excellent. think it was about 75 for the room and lovely breakfast. Rooms are really spacious and everything you need. On both occasions we were at a wedding and we got taxis very easily as it is literally only a five minute drive away. Reception will ring a taxi for you or alternatively the B&B will have some business cards. Kinnitty is lovely but its a waste of money when you are only going to be in the bed for a few hours.


----------



## Reggie (22 Aug 2007)

My friends had their reception there two weeks ago. Cost me €220 for my room on my own for the night. Dearest three hours sleep I ever had.


----------



## mohenley (21 Apr 2010)

hi i am looking for somewhere for a weekend break and was thinking of Kinnitty or Birr as not been there before. Does anyone know of any good places there (not too expensive) and are there pubs and restaurants around?


----------



## Dexysgirl (21 Apr 2010)

Birr is a lovely place to visit. It is a Georgian Herritage town and has a a castle that is great for walks.
Ther are 2 hotels in town and i think they may be available on the super-valu  voucher scheme (County Arms Hotel and Dooleys Hotel). There are some lovely Georgian B&B's also ( Townsend House or Walcott are two that come to mind).
On the edge of Birr there is a Pub/ Restaurant called The Thatch which is always winning awards for its food. The lunch or earlybirds are the best deal. Great food with a lovely feel to the place.
Some good pubs in town are 
The Chestnut and Kellys which has music at weekends.
For a traditional feel try Havertys or Molloys.

Birr is a small residential town that hasnt been ruined by the celtic tiger.
There are some lovely drives through kinnity to the sliabh Bloom mountains where there are many signposted walks (easy to difficult) or drive out to Banagher pn the shannon or to Terryglass on loch Derg. Theres loads nearby and you may have to stay longer or come back again.


----------



## mohenley (21 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Do you know if the Maltings B&B is good? the hotels seem to be busy (May bank holiday).


----------



## Dexysgirl (22 Apr 2010)

Yes The Maltings is good and in a great location , in the centre of town but still very quiet. Its only a few minutes walk to any of the pubs I mentioned. Its more of a large guesthouse. It has a bar but it wouldn't have a crowd in at night. The reviews on tripadvisor are very good.
Make sure to have a meal in The Thatch (0579120682). Had lunch there(again) today . Its great value for the standard of food you get. Lunch and Early -bird is best. Its a 5 min drive or a 30 min walk from The Maltings.
There is also a great Indian restaurant near the Maltings , not much to look at but the food is very good. We lived in the UK and this is on par with good Indians over there. There are numerous chinese restaurants in town. 

Wont be in town ourselves that weekend, off to San Sebastian--COME ON MUNSTER!!!!!


----------



## mohenley (29 Apr 2010)

thanks for your help. looking forward to visiting Birr!


----------

